# Im looking for a pineapple teriyaki brat recipe



## mike johnson (May 30, 2015)

My not so local meat guy makes these amazing Hawaiian brats with pineapple and teriyaki. I mean they are phenomenal !!! I would like to make these at home and was wondering if any of you have a recipe of something close. I was a bit leary of them because of how black they got when cooking but I think it was the sugars in the Pineapple juice. It had large chunks of pineapple and my mouth is watering as I type. They were that good. Please help if possible. If you cant, I will be posting my first attempt at them next weekend.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2015)

I don't have a recipe to help with Mike. I'm going to follow along though and see what comes up. I had a Hawaiian brat when I was in Hawaii. It was just a regular johnsonville brat with teriyaki glazed over it crushed pineapple and crispy fired spam as toppers all on a growing more roll. It was tasty!


----------



## fished (Jun 1, 2015)

Sounds like a good experiment.  Is it made from pork or chicken?  Either one would probally work out good.


----------



## driedstick (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm going to keep eye on this thread, sounds good 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2015)

Give this a try...JJ

*Pineapple Teriyaki Sausage*

5lb Pork Butt

4T Brown Sugar

2C Diced Pineapple or to taste

1/4C Soy Sauce

1/4C Sake or Mirin...(Reduce sugar to 3T if using Mirin.)

1T Fine Minced Garlic

1T Fine Grated Ginger

2tsp Kosher Salt

1tsp White Pepper

Optional: 1tsp Sesame Oil, 1T Chili Paste (Sambal Oelek) for some heat.

Grind, mix and rest overnight for flavors to combine.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 2, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Give this a try...JJ
> 
> *Pineapple Teriyaki Sausage*
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good one!


----------



## mike johnson (Jun 4, 2015)

That sounds great Chef JimmyJ.  Im going to try that recipe except I wont grind up the pineapple. I will post pics of this recipe in progress this weekend.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2015)

Oopps, should have read, " Grind the Meat..." I would leave the Pineapple chunky as well...JJ


----------



## smoker k (Jun 10, 2015)

It took me 9 pages of searching to find a teriyaki sausage recipe! I think I found my home!


----------



## stevensondrive (Jun 11, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Give this a try...JJ
> 
> *Pineapple Teriyaki Sausage*
> 
> ...



That looks really good. 
I'm wondering how the stuffer will do with the pineapple chunks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 11, 2015)

stevensondrive said:


> That looks really good.
> I'm wondering how the stuffer will do with the pineapple chunks



Shouldn't be an issue unless you are using a smaller stuffing tube. As I have considers making this I had planned on using crushed pineapple, mainly because I like the size of the crushed better than the chunks.


----------



## stevensondrive (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeah crushed makes more sense


----------

